# Has anyone used flea traps??



## fredgr (10 mo ago)

I was in the store the other day and I found this little gadget with a heat lamp and a glue pad that promised to get rid of fleas. The only thing was that the damn thing was so small I doubt it would be effective for my dogs. Does anyone else have one of these?


----------



## Dog Slave (10 mo ago)

fredgr said:


> I was in the store the other day and I found this little gadget with a heat lamp and a glue pad that promised to get rid of fleas. The only thing was that the damn thing was so small I doubt it would be effective for my dogs. Does anyone else have one of these?


i used them when I was fostering kittens who came loaded with fleas. Despite their small size, the traps do work. Only problem I had was finding reasonably priced replacement glue pads.


----------



## Teyari33 (11 mo ago)

Yes, I use. I use this Victor M230A Ultimate Flea Trap one year ago when Willow was a puppy.
30 feet max range. Comes with 3 capture pads. Non-toxic and odorless.


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

yes I used


----------



## janeront (7 mo ago)

There are many ways to get rid of dog fleas. I have always carried out therapy to prevent fleas in general.


----------

